# Restoring disabled iPod with broken power button



## seberle (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, I finally rescued the photos from my daughter's disabled iPod. (It is disabled because she forgot her passcode and, for some reason I still do not understand, iTunes will not let me connect to it even though we know her iTunes password.)

Now I need to restore her iPod so she can start using it again. Unfortunately the power button is broken. 

*Question: *How can I put her disabled iPod in restore mode without using either the power button or iTunes?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello seberle,

I have found this tool which some Apple techs have recommend on the apple forums

RecBoot: Easy Way to Put iPhone into Recovery ModeJaxov


----------



## seberle (Apr 17, 2009)

Go The Power said:


> Hello seberle,
> 
> I have found this tool which some Apple techs have recommend on the apple forums
> 
> RecBoot: Easy Way to Put iPhone into Recovery ModeJaxov


Thanks. I've seen RecBoot recommended in other threads as well, but I couldn't get it to work. There was a DLL missing. According to the instructions, there should have been a library to install the missing DLL in the RecBoot zip file, but it wasn't there.

I think I may have solved this problem the same way I solved the photo problem: I plugged the iPod into a different computer. iTunes now agrees to let me restore the iPod. My Internet connection is bad, so the first attempt failed when my connection was cut. I'll try again ...


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

What is the model of the iPod? Also do you know the iOS version? 

If you internet keeps on cutting out Apple provides offline installers


----------

